# FS: Heaters and fluval CO2.



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

Fluval Co2 system - $40
-complete set
all you need is to buy the co2 refills.








Hydor Heater 300W - $25
Fluval E series Heater (either 200 or 300 Watts, cant tell as both models are 13 inches in length) - SOLD. 
Ebo-Jager - 150W -$15








778 991 23 two nine.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

Exo-Terra Hagen compact top -$20
-1 bulb included


----------



## PaulCheung (Apr 18, 2011)

What is the dimension of the 50g tank? Is there room in the stand to house a sump?


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

its a 3 feet tank and yes there is room under to house a sump.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

50 gallon Sold.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

bump this up !


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

PM sent...


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

bump this up.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

Bump this up.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

Red Sea Co2 and Pump Sold.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

bump, shoot me some offers.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

bump prices obo.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

only got heaters, fluval co2, and light fixture left !


----------



## FaustRegal (Feb 10, 2014)

What size is the Fluval CO2 system?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

FaustRegal said:


> What size is the Fluval CO2 system?


judging by the pic, I believe this is the one he has for sale:
http://usa.hagen.com/Aquatic/Watercare/Additives---Supplements/A7545

Fluval CO2 88

Bao, is the Jager 150w heater still available?


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

bump this up.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

nobody needs heaters?


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

bumpppppppppppppppppppppppppppp.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

fluval heater sold !


----------



## NODES (Jun 21, 2012)

PM'ed regarding the light fixture.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

fixture on hold for nodes.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

I need the heater and co2 gone guys, take everything for $50.


----------

